# white stringy poo



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

sooo ive had my 110 gal up and going for a bit now, and for about a week I have had 6 tiger barbs in there, and 1 rainbow shark. the tiger barbs are only an inch if that, and the rainbow is maybe 2.5 inches. the tank was mostly cycled using cycle and flake food, params as of last night ammonia <2 nitrites <1 nitrates around 5, so its getting there. for the whole week all 7 fish were doing fantizzle, all of them have been lively and personable. 2 days ago I added my pleco (common, about 4.5") and my 3 green severums (not even 4" yet). the params are still holding steady, and my 30 gal was in such bad bad shape everyone is VERY happy in the 110 

but now, my rainbow shark has some white stringy poo hanging off his butt. this is definitely a new condition, I had not seen it all week! his behavior is spot on, he is lively, and im always seeing him picking food off the gravel and eating, and his colors are also spot on. 

anything i should freak out about? i surfed the web and found answers for everything from internal parasites to an alien disease that will morph my fish into robots.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i always thought that white stringy poop ment
that there was an internal parasite ?
you may have to look at a medication,however
i don't know how or if it will effect your cycle,
hopefully someone else will provide some input.
then we'll both learn something new today.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Use Metronidazole for this.


----------

